# Need Some Advice..



## SophBabes

*Hey Everyone..
I'm Kind of a bit puzzled. *
*I'm currently on Cilique Contraceptive pill. My last Period Was around 26th May *
*started pill again 30th May finished pill on 19th June For a 7 Day Break which i should of had my period! and today is 26th June. I'm meant to start my next month of pills tomorrow!! i don't know what to do... has anyone gotten pregnant.. i know if i miss a day i just take that pill the next day with the next day pill! how i been doing for years. *

*What could this mean? *
*Anyone had this before?? I'm a bit lost and puzzled. *
*i have 2 kids already 9 and 6 years. *
*Any advice would be great Thank You. *


----------



## happycupcake

Have you done a test?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi love
Birth control is not 100% safe and there is a very small chance of a pregnancy. 
I used to take the standard pill and I always always bled during those 7 days. 
I would recommend doing a pregnancy test and if negative I would repeat again in a few days.
Good luck


----------

